# VLC no video from DVD e no audio from audio CD



## fufukauliza (May 5, 2021)

Hello everybody,
first of all thanks for all the information you gave me, now I have a working base system (xfce desktop) with audio but there is only one problem left (for now).
I have VLC installed but, when I play a original DVD video from my USB Blu-ray player, I feel it working, vlc identifies the title but everything remains black and nothing is heard.
A possible problem with codecs?
If instead I try to tell him to open an original audio cd I get a message similar to this: "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'cdda: /// dev / cd0'" as if in this case he could not even connect to the player which in fact remains in total silence.
The built-in cd player works, I also tried it from BIOS etc.
Furthermore, if I go to the xfce file manager to browse DVDs or audio CDs, it is not possible to browse them: if I right click and then open nothing happens.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bsduck (May 5, 2021)

You need to allow your user to access the CD/DVD drive in /etc/devfs.conf





						devfs.conf
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




For encrypted DVDs (most commercial ones) you will also need multimedia/libdvdcss installed, if it's not already.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 5, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> Hello everybody,
> first of all thanks for all the information you gave me, now I have a working base system (xfce desktop) with audio but there is only one problem left (for now).
> I have VLC installed but, when I play a original DVD video from my USB Blu-ray player, I feel it working, vlc identifies the title but everything remains black and nothing is heard.
> A possible problem with codecs?
> ...



For DVDs bsduck answer is right.

For Audio CD's you have to enter /dev/cd0 as target. But also needs access to /dev/cd0 by adding you to the operator group or using devfs.


----------



## fufukauliza (May 5, 2021)

Thank you guys,
I will try as soon as possible and let you know.


----------



## fufukauliza (May 5, 2021)

Sorry, I forgot to tell you that my user is already a member of wheel video operator.


----------



## bsduck (May 5, 2021)

Check with `ls -l /dev` what the current group for /dev/cd0 is.

If it's operator or wheel, then you just have to add `perm       cd0       0660` in /etc/devfs.conf

Otherwise you need to add `own       cd0       root:operator` as well.
Alternatively you can allow any user on the system (including Satan) to read-write the optical disc with `perm       cd0       0666`.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 5, 2021)

Well now... isn't that Special. And who is allowed to use our devices, do tell? Is it Satan!?


```
add path 'cd*' mode 0666 group operator
```

I always build sysutil/tkdvd to burn .iso and audio/asunder to rip CD's Satan brings over.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 5, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> I try to tell him to open an original audio cd I get a message similar to this: "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'cdda: //*/ dev / cd0*'" as if in this case he could not even connect to the player which in fact remains in total silence.
> The *built-in cd player* works,


/dev/cd0 is most likely the build-in player. Check the device names of the  player: `camcontrol devlist | grep cd`. Set in VLC the disc device accordingly.

Also have you chosen 'Audio CD' in the 'Disc Selection'?


fufukauliza said:


> Furthermore, if I go to the xfce file manager to browse DVDs or audio CDs, it is not possible to browse them: if I right click and then open nothing happens.


To browse a DVD it needs to be mounted. See mount_udf(8). Thunar has a Volume Management (Preferences, Advanced) to mount those on demand. It uses devel/gvfs for this, installed as a dependency of Thunar, but I don't know how it's configured on FreeBSD. Audio CD's can't be mounted, they have no file system: cdcontrol(1).


----------



## T-Daemon (May 5, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Check with `ls -l /dev` what the current group for /dev/cd0 is.
> 
> If it's operator or wheel, then you just have to add `perm       cd0       0660` in /etc/devfs.conf
> 
> Otherwise you need to add `own       cd0       root:operator` as well.


You don't need all those. By default, with no extra configuration at all, the cd* devices are in the 'operator' group with read permission. If the user is in the 'operator' group access to the device is granted.


```
ls -l /dev/cd*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x80  5 May 18:30 /dev/cd0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0xcb  5 May 18:30 /dev/cd1
```


----------



## T-Daemon (May 5, 2021)

If there is a need for write access on the /dev/cd* devices a better way is to give it with devfs rules. This has the advantage if the USB DVD/Bluray writer is plugged in after boot, the permissions are set accordingly. Here an example for the 'wheel' group:

/etc/devfs.rules

```
[localrules=5]
add path 'cd*' mode 0660 group wheel
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

# `service devfs restart`


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

I can refer to FreeBSD's official documentation: Handbook Section 7.2, Sound Setup. Also helpful is is section 7.2.4, "Troubleshooting Sound".  If you scroll to the very end, just above Section 7.2.5, there will be instructions on how to set up a 'default' sound output. Try running `# cat /dev/sndstat`. You'll be surprised at which output your sound is routed. Try to correlate the labels to actual hardware on your computer where you can plug in an audio cable. For example, on my system, the front audio jack is reported by FreeBSD as #6.


----------



## bsduck (May 5, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> a better way is to give it with devfs rules. This has the advantage if the USB DVD/Bluray writer is plugged in after boot, the permissions are set accordingly.


I'm probably old school because when I read about a CD/DVD drive I can't think about anything else than an internal drive which is per definition always connected! If an external drive is used it's for sure a better idea to use devfs.rules



T-Daemon said:


> You don't need all those. By default, with no extra configuration at all, the cd* devices are in the 'operator' group with read permission. If the user is in the 'operator' group access to the device is granted.


Thank you for the correction. I didn't remember the default rules, I thought I had to add permission for reading but in fact it was only to be able to burn discs.


----------



## fufukauliza (May 7, 2021)

Hello everybody,
the usb blu-ray player and built-in dvd player now work fine with VLC without having to do anything.
In reality there was no problem except the fact that for the blu-ray player after installing the codecs you indicated I had to choose the dvd format from VLC and for the dvd player integrated with the audio cd it was just a matter of waiting a few more seconds.
Can you recommend me some other interesting multimedia player besides VLC?

Thank you all.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 7, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> Can you recommend me some other interesting multimedia player besides VLC?
> 
> Thank you all.



multimedia/xfce4-parole, multimedia/mpv, multimedia/totem & multimedia/haruna


----------



## astyle (May 7, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> Hello everybody,
> Can you recommend me some other interesting multimedia player besides VLC?
> 
> Thank you all.


multimedia/kmplayer or multimedia/kaffeinecome to mind. I personally think they're both a bit clunkier to use than VLC, but KMPlayer at least can play newer h.265 .mkv files with weird subtitle encodings (even when installed as a pre-compiled package, and those are compiled with conservative options).


----------



## SteamBSD (May 8, 2021)

Try

```
pkg ins smplayer
```

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## fufukauliza (May 10, 2021)

Thank you all


----------

